

Gopher Gala winners announced - robotvert
http://gophergala.com/blog/gopher/gala/2015/02/03/winners/

======
weitzj
Andrew Gerrand mentioned some other nice projects as well at FOSDEM:
[http://golang-sizeof.tips](http://golang-sizeof.tips)

This shows the memory layout of your struct as well as any padding

------
sanoli
I thought it was some prize for new developments of the old time internet
Gopher. Oh well, I'm getting old...

~~~
mrpopo
I was actually disappointed to see yet another Go promotional event. Can't the
IETF complain for infringement? I guess not...

------
oaf357
Congrats to all! Goffee looks rather interesting. I could think of a few
interesting applications.

------
fmdud
Really cool projects all round.

